# Now What Could THIS Be???



## Bree (Jul 9, 2010)

Package arrived today and lo and behold there was wood in the package.  I wonder what it could be?  Well actually I know exactly what it is but can you guess??


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't know exactly what it is, But I know I want some! Nice score Bree. Any for sale?


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 9, 2010)

Desert ironwood?


----------



## wolftat (Jul 9, 2010)

DIW


----------



## Monty (Jul 9, 2010)

And 3 for DIW


----------



## johncrane (Jul 9, 2010)

A big win!


----------



## juteck (Jul 9, 2010)

Must be the USPS delivering to the wrong address again  .......I'll PM the correct address to you ... :biggrin:


----------



## tim self (Jul 9, 2010)

My guess is DIW also but can guarantee it's dead wood.


----------



## THarvey (Jul 9, 2010)

My first guess was DIW.  But, just to be different, I will throw out another guess.

Pistaschio


----------



## Rfturner (Jul 9, 2010)

looks like some of that Texas ebony that one of the guys was selling on here


----------



## Bree (Jul 9, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Don't know exactly what it is, But I know I want some! Nice score Bree. Any for sale?



I am working on getting more!  Right now this is a Bree-size quantity of the mystery wood.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice Bree. You'll get some nice blanks out of there ,


----------



## Bree (Jul 9, 2010)

dalecamino said:


> Very nice Bree. You'll get some nice blanks out of there ,



So what is the wood Chuck?   (Catch the double entendre?? LOL!)
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bree said:


> So what is the wood Chuck? (Catch the double entendre?? LOL!)
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
Ron Adams would say this is G.O.A.T. wood (got on a trade):biggrin:


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like Texas Ebony from BSB??


----------



## Bree (Jul 9, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Ron Adams would say this is G.O.A.T. wood (got on a trade):biggrin:



Actually it is birthday present wood.  Someone asked me what I wanted for my birthday and this is what I wanted... whatever this is.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Without seeing the grain of the wood , by color I would also say DIW . I'm usually wrong on these things though .


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 9, 2010)

Bree said:


> So what is the wood Chuck? (Catch the double entendre?? LOL!)
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
Ain't you somethin'!! I'm gonna say Dogwood , just a guess.

OR,DIW OR Texas Ebony


----------



## CSue (Jul 9, 2010)

I argree with tim_self . . . it's dead wood.  

But it's NICE dead wood!


----------



## trickydick (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm going with Texs Ebony also.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 9, 2010)

trickydick said:


> I'm going with Texs Ebony also.


 

+1, and you've got it from Gerry Garcai in Mission TX. If I got it right then youowe mw a blank when you start cutting.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 9, 2010)

DIW, here also.  You will know when you cut it by the smell


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 9, 2010)

phillywood said:


> +1, and you've got it from Gerry Garcai in Mission TX


 
Yer late; who do ya think BSB is? :biggrin:

Geraldo, you send Bree this wood?


----------



## Bree (Jul 9, 2010)

Well time to see what's behind curtain #1... 

Tony called the shot right out of the blocks... it is Desert Ironwood from the desert outside of Tucson Arizona.  My friend is a locomotive engineer and he went out and tracked down a fallen branch.  He had a devil of a time cutting it and ended up using a circular saw.  The burn marks are proof of his cutting woes.

It definitely is stinky when you cut it!!  I will probably start bandsawing some tomorrow.  I had to give it some insecticide treatment first just in case there might be any nasties in the bark or sapwood.  No wood comes in without being clean or getting treated!!

Great job Tony and everyone else who said it was DIW!

I hope some nice pens come out of it... ya never know what's inside!!  If the heartwood is boring... I can always make some nice ironwood mushrooms!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Minotbob (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't wait to see it cut up.


----------



## 1dweeb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hard to cut judging by the picture.


----------



## Bree (Jul 10, 2010)

1dweeb said:


> Hard to cut judging by the picture.


 
It's very hard and heavy stuff.  I will be cutting it with a Timber Wolf 3/4" blade.  It's cut through equally tough stuff including DIW albeit not as thick as this DIW.  I just slow down as I cut.  I try not to push it too hard or it overheats the blade and doesn't help the cut.

I'll try and take some PIX.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 10, 2010)

Didn't you say you were sending some to those who guessed correctly??:biggrin:

My brother gave me a chunk he found in a guys fire wood pile.  The guy and my brother didn't have a clue what it was or where it came from, or how it got in the wood pile.  We don't have it around here.  I have tried several times to drill a hole through pieces of it but haven't succeeded without a blow out.   Next time I will try one lathe now that I have the set up tp do it.


----------



## Bree (Jul 10, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Didn't you say you were sending some to those who guessed correctly??:biggrin:
> 
> My brother gave me a chunk he found in a guys fire wood pile.  The guy and my brother didn't have a clue what it was or where it came from, or how it got in the wood pile.  We don't have it around here.  I have tried several times to drill a hole through pieces of it but haven't succeeded without a blow out.   Next time I will try one lathe now that I have the set up tp do it.



Put some tape around the bottom... you won't blow out strapping tape.  I feel very confident of that.  I use tape whenever I have a questionable or very high value blank.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Bree (Jul 10, 2010)

Well I took the small piece of branch and cut it into a 5 1/2" section and about a 3" section.  I cut the 3" section into Sierra size blanks... not hard to cut but pretty stinky to be sure.  I took some PIX and here they are.










Darn things look like Honduran Rosewood burl!!  LOL!!


Oh I did get a sixth blank out of it but I forgot it when I took the PIC.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 11, 2010)

Let's see,umm....I'll have the second one from the left:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Nice stuff Bree:wink:


----------



## Ligget (Jul 11, 2010)

Thats a lot of great pen blanks!


----------



## Bree (Jul 11, 2010)

First pen is done made from the last blank on the right.  I have taken PIX and will post in a separate thread tomorrow.  I am going to send the pen to the engineer to give to his conductor friend who has property with the Ironwood trees.  Maybe I can get more.  
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 11, 2010)

Bree said:


> First pen is done made from the last blank on the right. I have taken PIX and will post in a separate thread tomorrow. I am going to send the pen to the engineer to give to his conductor friend who has property with the Ironwood trees. Maybe I can get more.
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 YOU....are SOOOO Smart :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bree (Jul 12, 2010)

dalecamino said:


> YOU....are SOOOO Smart :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



I think I learned that trick from you!!  I would NEVER have thought of something so devious before I came here!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 14, 2010)

Bree said:


> I think I learned that trick from you!! I would NEVER have thought of something so devious before I came here!!


 Yeh,yeh,yeh.....


----------



## Bree (Jul 14, 2010)

Well how about this dudes and dudettes... I made an acrylic for the policeman that lives next door awhile back.  He came over tonight wanting some refills as he has been using his pen every day.

Anyhoo... I showed him the DIW pen and the wood.  I also showed him some of my Hawaiian wood including my curly Koa stash.  So he commissions me to make a DIW Cigar from some of the uncut wood for a freind in Arizona who is retiring from law enforcement.  And then he wants me to make 2 pens for his mom and dad out of the Koa.

I thought that was pretty cool and unexpected.  I like to support our LEOs so I told him that I would do it.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Fred (Jul 14, 2010)

Policeman ... nextdoor ... wants pens for fellow LEO's, AND Mom and Dad ... hummmmm ... sounds like love to me! Next weekend he will bring Mom and Dad to meet you!

Either way, it seems you have made quite an impression with your 'stash' of wood ya got there, Bree. The wood also has made quite an impression with your fellow IAP members as well! :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 15, 2010)

Good job on the commissions Bree. Let me know if you need help.


----------



## Bree (Jul 15, 2010)

Fred said:


> Policeman ... nextdoor ... wants pens for fellow LEO's, AND Mom and Dad ... hummmmm ... sounds like love to me! Next weekend he will bring Mom and Dad to meet you!
> 
> Either way, it seems you have made quite an impression with your 'stash' of wood ya got there, Bree. The wood also has made quite an impression with your fellow IAP members as well! :biggrin:


 
Love love love... I am too old for that stuff.  I am turning wood now!!
:bananen_smilies027::bananen_smilies027::bananen_smilies027:


----------



## Bree (Jul 15, 2010)

dalecamino said:


> Good job on the commissions Bree. Let me know if you need help.


 
I just might do that cuz your stuff is better than mine!! LOL!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 16, 2010)

Awww shucks Bree I think we're pretty equal in that respect:wink: Thank you though!:biggrin:


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 16, 2010)

I knew it was DI and it is some of the prettiest wood I've ever turned.  Live in southern CA. and it's abundant around here but very, very hard to cut.  Can't tell you how many chains we sharpened and dulled on just one branch.  A little known fact, it is OK to harvest downed branches in CA. but illegal in AZ, according to the BLM (Bureau of Land Management), just FYI.  Very beautiful pieces you've got there.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 16, 2010)

Bree, I still haven't seen my blank yet. I thought whoever figured out what it was would get a blank form you. didn't your Mom say you have to share your toys with others?:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## CabinetMaker (Jul 16, 2010)

Bree said:


> Package arrived today and lo and behold there was wood in the package.  I wonder what it could be?  Well actually I know exactly what it is but can you guess??


I'm going with Russian Olive


----------



## Bree (Jul 16, 2010)

wudnhed said:


> I knew it was DI and it is some of the prettiest wood I've ever turned. Live in southern CA. and it's abundant around here but very, very hard to cut. Can't tell you how many chains we sharpened and dulled on just one branch. A little known fact, it is OK to harvest downed branches in CA. but illegal in AZ, according to the BLM (Bureau of Land Management), just FYI. Very beautiful pieces you've got there.


 
Thx for the heads up.  These branches came from a guy's own property which is why that DIW Aero I made is going to him once I show it off at the Woodturner's meeting.  

They couldn't cut it with a chain saw.  They used a circular saw with carbide tips.  You can see how it burned the wood.  LOL!

My bandsaw cut it without any problems.  I am going to cut some more today so we'll see how it progresses.

phillywood said... Bree, I still haven't seen my blank yet. I thought whoever figured out what it was would get a blank form you. didn't your Mom say you have to share your toys with others?:tongue::biggrin: 

What the heck!!  I put a year's supply in the mail for ya!!  Didn't want mom gettin all upset and messing up the angels' day!  Must be a postal error.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Bree (Jul 16, 2010)

CabinetMaker said:


> I'm going with Russian Olive


 
Nope It's DIW... Desert Ironwood... from the Tucson area.


----------

